# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاه دولتی و..

## nilofar76

سلام دوستان عزیز. .
آبجیا وداداشای گلللللل. .
آگه امسال یکی انتخاب رشته بکنه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشههه و بره..
ترم اول رو که خوند برای ترم دو انصراف بده یا مرخصی بگیره میتونه سال بعدش کنکور شرکت کنه یا دوسال محروم میشه؟ 


لطفا دوستانی که دقیق اطلاع دارند جواب بدن. .از اظهار نظر کردنخود داری کنید. .
سپاس  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## nilofar76

کسی اطلاعات ندارررره؟

----------


## The.Best.Name

_شما اگه 96 روزانه قبول شی 100000000% نمیتونی 97 شرکت کنی ... فک کنم قطعی تر از این نمیشه_

----------


## nilofar76

منظورم 95 هست. .من 95 برم 96 نمیتونم دوباره کنکور بدم؟

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان عزیز. .
> آبجیا وداداشای گلللللل. .
> آگه امسال یکی انتخاب رشته بکنه دانشگاه دولتی قبول بشههه و بره..
> ترم اول رو که خوند برای ترم دو انصراف بده یا مرخصی بگیره میتونه سال بعدش کنکور شرکت کنه یا دوسال محروم میشه؟ 
> 
> 
> لطفا دوستانی که دقیق اطلاع دارند جواب بدن. .از اظهار نظر کردنخود داری کنید. .
> سپاس


کنکور میتونی بدی ولی یک سال از انتخاب رشته سراسری محرو میشی ولی باز میتونی آزاد انتخاب رشته بکنی

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط nilofar76


منظورم 95 هست. .من 95 برم 96 نمیتونم دوباره کنکور بدم؟


خب همون دیگه من اشتبا نوشتم
95 روزانه بیاری 96 نمیتونی ..._

----------

